
The big question about driverless cars no one seems able to answer - ghosh
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/02/17/the-big-question-about-driverless-cars-no-one-seems-to-have-an-answer-to/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_most-draw4
======
kerkeslager
Who is responsible when someone hacks the car and crashes it?

Cars already exist that can be turned off remotely. Further automation makes
remote control even more powerful. It's unlikely that the source code of these
cars will be available for audit, let alone modification. Ultimately drivers
will be giving up control of their own cars to the manufacturer, hackers, or
governments.

